
UK Court Blocks Mass Legal Action Over Google's Alleged Tracking of Safari Users - okket
https://www.macrumors.com/2018/10/08/uk-court-blocks-lawsuit-google-track-safari-users/
======
stevetrewick
The Reuter’s article [0] this points to gives more info. Basically the judge
felt the plaintiff was unrepresentative of the claimed class and any benefit
would accrue to plaintiff and their lawyers while also finding Google’s action
wrongful.

[0] [https://www.reuters.com/article/us-britain-google-
court/lond...](https://www.reuters.com/article/us-britain-google-court/london-
court-blocks-google-mass-legal-action-over-iphone-data-collection-
idUSKCN1MI0SO)

